# This Ones Just For Pete...



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Pete,

I thought you might print this out and take it along on your upcoming cruise. You know, just to remind you of what you are missing!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Now thats funny and you needed to see Pete s picture you copied so to speak


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice one Doug...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah, that's great. I do remember Pete's picture.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Now THIS is all I can think about....This is me sailing to Hawaii last February...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

perfect Doug









Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think I need some new shoes!








(here's one for Vern...it is from Cozumel, Mexico...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Is this the official Outback picture style now?? A picture of the feet with whatever in the background.









John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Is this the official Outback picture style now?? A picture of the feet with whatever in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that idea!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Is this the official Outback picture style now?? A picture of the feet with whatever in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that idea!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Hey, what is this with you men and your shoes. Don't you know how dorky you will look with a sunburn line? Get those shoes off when you are in the sun!!! You need to air out those little toes


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Those are some well travelled shoes


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

prevish gang said:


> Is this the official Outback picture style now?? A picture of the feet with whatever in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that idea!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Hey, what is this with you men and your shoes. Don't you know how dorky you will look with a sunburn line? Get those shoes off when you are in the sun!!! You need to air out those little toes















[/quote]

Yea! My feet are whiter than the snow!

I don't know if this is the OUTBACKER PICTURE style...but it's surely one of mine. I take a lot of pics like this! I think it looks great...and gives me something to look at during the loooooooong off-season.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)




----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Looks like Jim is at WORK again!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like Michael Jackson has invaded our ranks.....love the socks Jim














you're too funny


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

California Jim said:


>


Love the white socks! But I am surprised to see that the sandals have been replaced


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Does your boss monitor that webcam???


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's good to be the King


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Is this the official Outback picture style now?? A picture of the feet with whatever in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that idea!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Hey, what is this with you men and your shoes. Don't you know how dorky you will look with a sunburn line? Get those shoes off when you are in the sun!!! You need to air out those little toes















[/quote]
While it might be desirable to get your tootsees some color from the sun, beware of burning them!

I took my now grown girls to a water theme park when they were in middle school. I wore no shoes the entire day since many of the walking paths were in water. BIG MISTAKE! I could not get shoes on my feet for days. Since I worked construction, that meant no work.









I am now EXTREMELY careful about how much sun my feet get. Since I am the original tenderfoot anyway, they are fairly safe.

Dan


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Another for Pete from the Grand Canyon - found while playing the photo contest last night. Forgot that I took it on our big trip in 05.










Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sweeeeeeeeeet!

I'll be taking some more nice beach pics.....real soon!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice pic Jared.

I guess we have found our official Outbackers pic. Your feet must be in them


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Talk about watch that first step








But nice pic

Don


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Here's another picture for Pete, taken at New Smyrna Beach, FL today.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's is me a couple weeks ago in St. Thomas, USVI. (Sapphire Beach)
PS>...it was a good trip...especially St. Maarten. I went to the nudie beach.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Phew, after you said you went to a nudie beach, I was afraid to scroll down to the pic







We don t need to see that
















John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

No cameras were allowed where the FULL NUDITY was.
Trust me...I was "exercising my option to be au natural.
Heck, I even had a small fan club!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Heck, I even had a small fan club!


Nope... Not gonna do it.
Way to easy!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Heck, I even had a small fan club!





> Nope... Not gonna do it


Well, I will.......Emphasis on the *small*?

Was there a standing ovation?









Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > Heck, I even had a small fan club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, I bit my tongue so hard to keep from saying anything that I started to bleed.....









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I figured I should have CHANGED the wording on that!
Nothing gets by any of you...
Ok...maybe it was small...but it was dedicated. (the fan club that is!)


----------

